# TOTB 2012



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Will there be a GTRoc team?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If the gtroc don't choose to attend then I'd be happy for someone to organise a presence on behalf of the register. Perhaps pm ludders? 

Mook


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

The GTROC fielded a team last year and I see no reason why we couldn't do the same this year. What we really need are high powered 35 GTRs a couple of dedicated drag cars, Ludders and ATCO again and a few time attack type 32s to attack the timed circuit.

It's early days yet though.

Think of the RAF Marham Event happening on 17th March as a warm-up and come along to that as there are a few places left.


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Never been to a TOTB, are spectators welcome or do you have to compete?


Steve


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

blue34 said:


> Think of the RAF Marham Event happening on 17th March as a warm-up and come along to that as there are a few places left.


I did have a look at it, but we move house that weekend


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

spectators are welcome....

I'm asking this early as I'm trying to get Fee to decide which team to drive for!

650ish bhp R32, 1330kg - should be best on the sprint stuff but will be able to get a 10 on the 1/4mile if she can launch it. Top speed - no idea


----------



## B16JUS (Oct 17, 2011)

I havnt been for the last 2 years, whats it been like ?

Usually stay in a nice farmhouse and make a weekend of it going out in york on the sat night

J


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Adam,

I have a set 17" Gram Light wheels and Mickey Thompson tyres that will not fit over the brakes on my new R32 that make quite a bit of difference to the launch if Fee is serious about entering.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

She 100% wants to enter but we are looking to enter a TrackScotland team too.

Fee wants to race for a GTR team though :lol:

The car seems to launch quite well on 888's but any further grip is greatly appreciated


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Just had a good look at the website. The first TOTB was won by Rocket Ronnie in an r33 gtr. Does anybody have any pics of this car or is He still around?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Adam,

I have a set of 888's, yes they are good, but the Mickey Thompsons are noticeably better.

An extra 0.1 second off your 60ft time is 0.2 to 0.3 of a second on the 1/4 mile


----------



## arch177 (Mar 29, 2011)

JTJUDGE said:


> Just had a good look at the website. The first TOTB was won by Rocket Ronnie in an r33 gtr. Does anybody have any pics of this car or is He still around?


Rocket ronnies sliver 33 GTR was stripped and dismantled, i think the shell went to ireland


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

that's a bit of a bummer. 

I've never been but that lad that owns the little micra that won the fwd class was at crail last year. The car sounded like it was falling to bits every time he put the foot down. Just sounded all wrong.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Hugh...

Not a bad gain at all!

The car did a 11.0 at 131mph with a 1.6 60ft and 550bhp about 2 or 3 years ago.... at crail


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i am in. Hosaka will make an appearance though i am not sure which discipline would best suit. 
probably handling? no way 1/4 or top speed as it is same as fees, approx 650hp, but heavier.... 
its the points that count in this game, so i will have a crack at all 3.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

ooh, might bring my R35 as well just for the hell of it... can 1 person enter two cars? is that allowed?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

OK chaps and chapesses,

Yes I can confirm that the GTROC will be fielding our best ever Team at TOTB this year and we start building now!

Adam please ask Fee to come in with us - we need her.

Just for a change I will be there winning or blowing up! But this year I have a secret weapon so look out!!

I have confirmed with nick the tubman he will be putting his name on the list as well.

I have been working away in the background trying to make sure we will have a real chance of winning. We need a balance of the best track and drag cars we can get so please put yourselves forward or suggest people I should contact.

I will start a thread in the events area in a while but to avoid repetition lets keep this one going for the time being.

Jeff

.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Jeff,

I am really hopeful that my R32 car will be up and running, it will be a lightweight version of my old R34 with the same engine/box/diffs as before.

Just finishing off the dry sump system and the Inconel exhaust manifolds.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I didnt know if you guys would want me....happy to be a traitor though and ditch the TrackScotland team for the GTR team 

Walter Morris, Marcus Webster, RK, Mark Biggers 
There's that 35 that is entering TA this year....not sure who it is though


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Fee what can I say other than welcome lol

Hugh welcome back my man!

Just to keep everyone up to date the 'I am up for it' list is as follows;


1. Ludders (R33 or R34 GTR)
2. nick the tubman
3. Hugh Kier (R32 GTR)
3. Fee Kindness

.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

good so see your still alive geoff.

welcome on board fee. a female rocket ronnie me thinks lol.

as for nick,stand clear when he around lol

would be good to have you back on the scene hugh.

should be a good effort if some of the time attack cars get involved as its always the handling curcuit that lets the team down really..


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

By the way probably a good idea to know the tyre rules now.

For drag you can use MT Streets which are a DOT tyre and are accepted as street legal and the same goes for Hoosier Drag Radials. You can of course use any street legal tyre which obviously means you cannot use slicks.

Tyres specifically designed for straight line racing i.e. MT Streets and Hoosier Drag Radials are not allowed on the handling circuit. As in drag, you can use any street legal/DOT tyre so for example 888s would be brilliant on the handling circuit.

So this does mean you either bring two sets of tyres or you set your car up to be the absolute best in one or the other of the above events.

For the kilometer run, the rules are that they must be street legal/DOT, it is up to you if you use drag or circuit tyres, both are acceptable.

As usual I will do my best to get whatever discounts possible on race fuel, tyres and any genuine Nissan parts required by the people on the list.

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

rockabilly said:


> good so see your still alive geoff.
> 
> welcome on board fee. a female rocket ronnie me thinks lol.
> 
> ...


Could not have said it better myself. No Time Attack clash this year so ................. here we go!!! Time for some real fun!

Spread the word, not only do we want the best team but it would be great to have a good team of supporters as well.

.


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

JTJUDGE said:


> that's a bit of a bummer.
> 
> I've never been but that lad that owns the little micra that won the fwd class was at crail last year. The car sounded like it was falling to bits every time he put the foot down. Just sounded all wrong.


Eh?

What car?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I was away to say.... I thought you binned the micra a few years back!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

nick the tubman said:


> ooh, might bring my R35 as well just for the hell of it... can 1 person enter two cars? is that allowed?


Before I can answer that one Nick a couple of questions........is the 35 quicker on the circuit than your other car? Can the 35 run a 10 second 1/4 or better?? 

A yes to either question will give you a clue to the answer :chuckle:. 

Two no's does not stop you entering the second car as a private entry :chuckle:


.


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Adam Kindness said:


> I was away to say.... I thought you binned the micra a few years back!


Yup, July 2007 was the end of the project...shame really!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Good to see this going ahead for the club. Let's win this shit!!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Can someone organise mot and tax for Ron and Marks cars


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd be up for this :thumbsup:

1. Ludders (R33 or R34 GTR)
2. nick the tubman
3. Hugh Kier (R32 GTR)
3. Fee Kindness
4. Professor matt


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Adam Kindness said:


> Hugh...
> 
> Not a bad gain at all!
> 
> The car did a 11.0 at 131mph with a 1.6 60ft and 550bhp about 2 or 3 years ago.... at crail


Adam,

That is a great time for the R32, am sure it is better set up and more powerful nowadays, so all good there.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

professor matt said:


> i'd be up for this :thumbsup:
> 
> 1. Ludders (R33 or R34 GTR)
> 2. nick the tubman
> ...



Nice one Matt.......(I nearly said welcome Matt but that just didn't sound right lol).........:chuckle:


.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

the R35 is modded, over 600hp etc. i am fairly sure it would be quicker 0-60mph than my R33 but i dont know??? so it may well be quicker on the 1/4 mile.
anyways, i will enter it privately mate to save any confusion.

so i am in with the R33 GTR


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

nick the tubman said:


> the R35 is modded, over 600hp etc. i am fairly sure it would be quicker 0-60mph than my R33 but i dont know??? so it may well be quicker on the 1/4 mile.
> anyways, i will enter it privately mate to save any confusion.
> 
> so i am in with the R33 GTR


I see our weakness in the past being lack of points from the circuit and that is your strength in the 33 so yes please I will list you as bring the 33.

1. Ludders (R33 or R34 GTR)
2. nick the tubman (R33 GTR)
3. Hugh Kier (R32 GTR)
3. Fee Kindness
4. Professor matt


.


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

reply to Jeff, yes put my name down, if the numbers are not there for circuit cars i will do that aswell but only as a last resort if it helps... I best ask Ron to order me some more fuel for this year lol....


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Updated list of confirmed volunteers to date;

1. Ludders (R33 or R34 GTR)
2. nick the tubman (R33 GTR)
3. Hugh Kier (R32 GTR)
3. Fee Kindness (R32 GTR)
4. Professor matt (R35 GTR)
5. johnhanton57 (R35 GTR)
6. Robsm (R35 GTR)
7. w12 yne (R32 GTR)
8. matt j (R33 GTR)



Suggestions but not confirmed yet;

1. walter morris (r32 gtr)
2. marcus webster (r32 gtr)




.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*UPDATE*

A couple of very welcome additions to the list over the past twenty four hours and here is the update.

1. Ludders (R33 or R34 GTR)
2. nick the tubman (R33 GTR)
3. Hugh Kier (R32 GTR)
3. Fee Kindness (R32 GTR)
4. Professor matt (R35 GTR)
5. johnhanton57 (R35 GTR)
6. Robsm (R35 GTR)
7. w12 yne (R32 GTR)
8. matt j (R33 GTR)
9. SVM (R35 GTR)
10. Jm-Imports (R35 GTR)


Suggestions but not confirmed yet;

1. walter morris (r32 gtr)
2. marcus webster (r32 gtr)


.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Shane Smith? (hockey-boy)

Any brief specs or links to their project threads? Tried and tested or still being built?

There is also that 900bhp TA R35 GTR that SVM have built... user is Chubbysomethingorother


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

good luck guys and will see you all there


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

1. Ludders (R33 or R34 GTR)
2. nick the tubman (R33 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148182-project-hosaka-black-gold-special.html
3. Hugh Kier (R32 GTR)
3. Fee Kindness (R32 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/111698-r32-gtr-timeattack-club-class.html 650-700bhp 1350kg
4. Professor matt (R35 GTR)
5. johnhanton57 (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156281-death-beast-birth-medusa-true-monster.html
6. Robsm (R35 GTR)
7. w12 yne (R32 GTR)
8. matt j (R33 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153395-tweenierob-custom-rb28.html
9. SVM (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147385-r35-gtr-research-development-hulk.html
10. Jm-Imports (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/136527-jm-imports-850-bhp-4-0-stroker-kit-greddy-td06-20g-project.html


Suggestions but not confirmed yet;

1. walter morris (r32 gtr)
2. marcus webster (r32 gtr)


Here is 'chubby' - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158909-gtr-850-ts-track-specila.html


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Update time.

1. Ludders (R33 or R34 GTR)
2. nick the tubman (R33 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148182-project-hosaka-black-gold-special.html
3. Hugh Kier (R32 GTR)
3. Fee Kindness (R32 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/111698-r32-gtr-timeattack-club-class.html 650-700bhp 1350kg
4. Professor matt (R35 GTR)
5. johnhanton57 (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156281-death-beast-birth-medusa-true-monster.html
6. Robsm (R35 GTR)
7. w12 yne (R32 GTR)
8. matt j (R33 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153395-tweenierob-custom-rb28.html
9. SVM (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147385-r35-gtr-research-development-hulk.html
10. Jm-Imports (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/136527-jm-imports-850-bhp-4-0-stroker-kit-greddy-td06-20g-project.html
11. mwebster (R32 GTR)

Suggestions but not confirmed yet;

1. walter morris (r32 gtr)
2. Chubby (R35 GTR)

Here is 'chubby' - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158909-gtr-850-ts-track-specila.html


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

jeff,

if everyone on that list turns up and enters,then that there is a serious list of drivers and cars lol


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

rockabilly said:


> jeff,
> 
> if everyone on that list turns up and enters,then that there is a serious list of drivers and cars lol


Let's not frighten the other clubs lol...........



.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

That is a pretty impressive list...I've got a feeling I'm going to be bumped soon :shy:


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

fee we will leave the bumping to adam, now behave lol


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

At the moment, the list is looking pretty balanced, but please don't let the team become too 1/4 and top speed biased again, it desperatly needs to keep the time attack/ circuit racers in there or as always the GTROC will fall short. Has Mr Biggers and Kiddel been contacted? My guess is if they are allowed to compete (TOTB rules?) their cars would pick up more points than any other on the list so far by some way.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I think they'd really struggle to get those cars MOT'd .....


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

driven said:


> At the moment, the list is looking pretty balanced, but please don't let the team become too 1/4 and top speed biased again, it desperatly needs to keep the time attack/ circuit racers in there or as always the GTROC will fall short. Has Mr Biggers and Kiddel been contacted? My guess is if they are allowed to compete (TOTB rules?) their cars would pick up more points than any other on the list so far by some way.


The team can only consist of those willing and able to drive. In the past the club has done well except for when no team was fielded and last year was the first year the club put in a team for some time and unfortunately Time Attack was on the same weekend!

This year is different!! We are shaping up very nicely indeed!! However I would still love to see Ron and Mark putting their names forward!


.


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

il give them both a call tomoro :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Unfortunately Ron is not available and I am waiting on a response from Mark.


.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Shane Smith? (hockey-boy)
> 
> Any brief specs or links to their project threads? Tried and tested or still being built?
> 
> There is also that 900bhp TA R35 GTR that SVM have built... user is Chubbysomethingorother


Adam
The car has taken a bit of back seat over last year or so, work has been massively busy and my kids have been massively involved in hockey and it's come first. Car is now finished just need to test. Will probably do a few events year and sell car as I don't have time for it. probably do a few ta rounds and totb.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Looking forward to this, the upgrades to my baby R32 should come in handy.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Update time.

1. Ludders (R33 or R34 GTR)
2. nick the tubman (R33 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148182-project-hosaka-black-gold-special.html
3. Hugh Kier (R32 GTR)
3. Fee Kindness (R32 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/111698-r32-gtr-timeattack-club-class.html 650-700bhp 1350kg
4. Professor matt (R35 GTR)
5. johnhanton57 (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156281-death-beast-birth-medusa-true-monster.html
6. Robsm (R35 GTR)
7. w12 yne (R32 GTR)
8. matt j (R33 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153395-tweenierob-custom-rb28.html
9. SVM (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147385-r35-gtr-research-development-hulk.html
10. Jm-Imports (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/136527-jm-imports-850-bhp-4-0-stroker-kit-greddy-td06-20g-project.html
11. mwebster (R32 GTR)
12. Silverback2 (R32 GTR)
13. hockey-boy (R32 GTR)

Suggestions but not confirmed yet;

1. Chubby (R35 GTR)

Here is 'chubby' - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158909-gtr-850-ts-track-specila.html


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Anyone else volunteering to be part of the team?



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Update.

1. Ludders (R33 or R34 GTR)
2. nick the tubman (R33 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148182-project-hosaka-black-gold-special.html
3. Hugh Kier (R32 GTR)
3. Fee Kindness (R32 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/111698-r32-gtr-timeattack-club-class.html 650-700bhp 1350kg
4. Professor matt (R35 GTR)
5. johnhanton57 (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156281-death-beast-birth-medusa-true-monster.html
6. Robsm (R35 GTR)
7. w12 yne (R32 GTR)
8. matt j (R33 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153395-tweenierob-custom-rb28.html
9. SVM (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147385-r35-gtr-research-development-hulk.html
10. Jm-Imports (R35 GTR) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/136527-jm-imports-850-bhp-4-0-stroker-kit-greddy-td06-20g-project.html
11. mwebster (R32 GTR)
12. Silverback2 (R32 GTR)
13. hockey-boy (R34 GTR)
14. nazams (R34 GTR)

Suggestions but not confirmed yet;

1. Chubby (R35 GTR)

Here is 'chubby' - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158909-gtr-850-ts-track-specila.html


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I have started a thread in the events section for spectators at TOTB. Please try your best to rustle up as many people as possible to attend. I have agreed a site at the event for the Club to have our own stand. I am now working on 'stand sponsorship' for the barbeque etc!

Anyone wanting to sponsor or part sponsor the Ten of the Best GTROC Stand should pm me?

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## dave naxton (Jul 4, 2010)

Morning All,

Here are a few details for the guys who haven't been to TOTB before 

TOTB is held at Elvington Aerodrome...

Elvington Aerodrome is situated next door to the prestigious Yorkshire Air Museum, located just outside the city of York.

Address:
Elvington Aerodrome, Halifax Way, Elvington, York, YO41 4AU

Ten of the Best (TOTB), is a performance road car event run by Straightliners Ltd, aimed at finding the best all round car and drivers in Europe. Handling, top speed and a 1/4m drag strip are used to determine the best of the best, Ten Of The Best! 
All cars that compete in our main road competition class are road legal, taxed, tested and insured. There is also a new "pro-drag class" for the ultimate drag specific cars. Many of the cars that compete at TOTB are modified, some to the extreme. Many of the entrants have built and modified their own vehicles, while others represent the cream of the crop from the Tuners and Garages that specialise in the types of cars entered to compete.

The TOTB Facebook group is well worth a visit. 

Any questions you may have either ask on our facebook group or email me direct 

Regards 
Dave Naxton

P.s Sadly I cant post any LINKS on this forum as my post count is to low.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*FINAL CALL*

This is a final call for anyone interested in driving in the GTROC Ten of the Best Team to put themselves forward now.

Please post your intentions on this thread or pm me with any questions queries etc.

Jeff.


.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Bonjour -" not been on here for a while, if theres any spaces left put me on the list pls Jeff. Dont do corners lol but top speed and 1/4's........love it.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> Bonjour -" not been on here for a while, if theres any spaces left put me on the list pls Jeff. Dont do corners lol but top speed and 1/4's........love it.


OK Rob you have been added to the list here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161221-gtroc-ten-best-team-enter-here.html

It's good to have you on board!


.


----------

